# Can you spare...a fly vise?



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I have been tying my flies with my hands minus a vise the last couple days. It is fun to see how much i utalize my teeth and manipulate my hands to accomplish this. But, a vise would be more practical. Does anyone have an old starter vise laying around collecting dust that i could buy for a small amount, or just give me to free up some space in your fly room? If so, please PM me or give me a call at 850-293-1438. Thanks.

Matt :thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cheap Fly Vise*

I have one that you can use.

It's a life saver for tying flies and jigs. I can do it by hand, but it's a bummer.

You know my email. C2


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Make your own in a few minutes.*

Here is the jaw/rotating part.









Here is the rest of the assembly.









If you have to buy everything, it still costs less then $2


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Sweet. I was thinking of building one but did not know where to start. Thanks Captain!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

MAN-O-MAN Captken thats badass thanks for the info:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ive seen them made out of a vise-grip, and a c-clamp....not too hard to build.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a few laying around. pm on the way.


----------

